# Dusseldorf Caravan Salon 2014



## rayc

We intend going to this years caravan salon at Dusseldorf which starts 28th August.
I would welcome any advise from anyone who has stayed at the show with their MH, I have a Caravan Salon Dusseldorf Club Card and would like to stay two night Monday and Tuesday 1st/2nd September.

I would intend following my old army days route via Antwerp / Eindhoven / Venlo and would appreciate any information on possible night halts over the preceding weekend.


----------



## bognormike

Ray

there are some posts about previous years in the "shows" forum

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-214.html


----------



## teemyob

Arrive mid week if possible and make sure you don't clash with a concert/other major event.

There was a roger waters (pink Floyd) concert on the Friday we arrived. Miles of campers were queued up from around 6pm until the early hours. Backing up onto the motorway.

The Concert traffic had to queue and park on the spaces where the campers needed to go. So they had to sit and wait as long as 6 hours to get on the pitch. It was around 2am when they parked the last motorhome.

We had arrived at noon that day.

TM


----------



## teemyob

Forgot to add. There is a Camperplatz near Venlo, it is in the MHF Database. It was closed last time for legal reasons.

Camping Klein Vink http://www.roompot.nl/vakantieparken/nederland/limburg-nl/klein-vink/

Is ACSI but doubt at the dates you need. Still, you can park at the Klein Vink for the day and go to the thermal baths (Highly Recommended). Then drive just over the border to Geldern and stay at one of the Stelplatz for around €5.

TM


----------



## Sundial

*Dusseldorf show*

We have been three times...fantastic time had....catch up at Newbury, just ask and we will try to remember small details!

Sundial


----------



## fatbuddha

not been to the Caravan Show but stayed on the Messe motorhome/caravan site a number of times for another event at the place.

the nice thing about the site is it's access from the Autobahn - it's about 2mins from when you pull off to the motorhome area. facilities are OK - they put some new showers in last year which are much better than the old ones.

I don't know if your show pass includes a free tram pass? if so make use of it to head into the Altstadt in Dusseldorf as there are some great pubs and eating places. 

as for overnighting - never done it as it's only about a 4/5hr drive from Calais depending on which route you use so for us it's never been needed as we drive there from Sussex in less than a day (and same for return). be careful around Antwerp as at rush hour times it can be horrendous with traffic. but then so can Brussels if you use that route, or Lille if that one!!


----------



## wasfitonce

*Dusselldorf*

Sundial, You have a PM

WASFITONCE


----------



## zoro

Hi sundial

We are also thinking of going to the Dusseldorf show, and any info will be more than welcome, catch up with you at Newbury.

Steve.


----------



## bognormike

we'll have a meet in Sundial's van, then. I want to get some lowdown on the place too. :wink:


----------



## Sundial

*Dusseldorf*

 Bring your own mugs ... and notepads!

Sundial


----------



## rayc

*Re: Dusseldorf*



> Sundial said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bring your own mugs
> 
> Sundial
> 
> 
> 
> Surely you mean wine glass?
Click to expand...


----------



## Sundial

*Dusseldorf*

........if you are supplying the liguid, of course Ray!

Sundial


----------



## flyinghigh

Went last year and had a great time, the tickets include free travel by train into Dusseldorf one thing I can recommend is some ear plug
, :lol: you have aircraft taking off right overhead for most of the night then they start really early just when you had nodded off 8O


----------



## DABurleigh

I went for 4 days last year, flew/hotel and Alison joined me for the weekend.

Today I booked 2 full days at the show for this year.

The whole German efficiency experience starts when I arrive at the Lufthansa gate at Heathrow, and finishes when I get off the return flight and again face the Blighty wing-it dis-organisation and couldn't-care-a-toss customer service.

Dave


----------



## rayc

> DABurleigh said:
> 
> 
> 
> I went for 4 days last year, flew/hotel and Alison joined me for the weekend.
> 
> Today I booked 2 full days at the show for this year.
> 
> The whole German efficiency experience starts when I arrive at the Lufthansa gate at Heathrow, and finishes when I get off the return flight and again face the Blighty wing-it dis-organisation and couldn't-care-a-toss customer service.
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, How did you buy your tickets? The web site says "2014 special offer at the online shop (open in July): All eTickets are valid for 2 days for use by the same Person!" Is there another way of buying them? Ray
Click to expand...


----------



## DABurleigh

Ray I only booked flights and hotel today ( I found via Opodo was the cheapest).

I'm already a member of Caravan Salon so just ordered an e-ticket online last year a couple of days before I went - 15 euros for a 2-day ticket. Just print it out (a barcode) and walk straight past the ticket queues to validate/enter the show. It also covers you for transport in the Dusseldorf area.

Dave
Edit: This indeed hints it may be cheaper this year if a 1-day ticket for 10 euros is valid for 2 days:
http://www.caravan-salon.com/cipp/m.../lang,2/ticket,g_u_e_s_t/~/Facts_Figures.html


----------



## KITTYKAMPER

At last we are going to the Dusseldorf show
maybe see some of you there
we will be arriving Wednesday and staying a few days
those of you that have been, where is the best place to stay ( in the van )
thanks for tip on arriving midweek, have taken couple days off work to get there wednesday


----------



## rayc

The eticket shop is now open. For club members it is €20 for a two day ticket for two people.
Membership of the salon club also gets a reduction of €3 per night on pitch fee.
https://eshop.messe-duesseldorf.de/...d,3785/lang,2/ticket,g_u_e_s_t/~/eTicket.html


----------



## bigtree

Just signed up for club membership as I quite fancy going this year.


----------



## bognormike

I've just booked mine, and as a club member I've also taken advantage of the seniors' rate (over 65), so got admission for 2 days for €6. A bit cheaper than NEC!!  I also paid with my Caxton card, so used euros held on there. 8)


----------



## smurfinguk

Hi Ray 
We've joined the club and booked our tickets so hopefully we will see you at Venlo and then head to Dusseldorf 
Resa & Eric


----------



## zoro

Got our tickets, see you all at Venlo  

Steve


----------



## bellabee

We're going, on our way back from Munich, in the van. Hope to stay at the showground. Is the traffic really bad from the motorway?
We were planning on arriving Friday 29th Aug and staying 2 or 3 nights. Is there a time of day when there is less traffic? 
Thanks
Chris


----------



## alandsue

Got our tickets as well..

Alan


----------



## rayc

> bellabee said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're going, on our way back from Munich, in the van. Hope to stay at the showground. Is the traffic really bad from the motorway?
> We were planning on arriving Friday 29th Aug and staying 2 or 3 nights. Is there a time of day when there is less traffic?
> Thanks
> Chris
> 
> 
> 
> Access from the autobahn is easy unless there are other things happening such as evening pop concerts etc. Be aware that Saturday 30th is trade day and tickets are expensive compared to other days, that is if they sell them to individuals?
Click to expand...


----------



## bellabee

rayc said:


> bellabee said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're going, on our way back from Munich, in the van. Hope to stay at the showground. Is the traffic really bad from the motorway?
> We were planning on arriving Friday 29th Aug and staying 2 or 3 nights. Is there a time of day when there is less traffic?
> Thanks
> Chris
> 
> 
> 
> Access from the autobahn is easy unless there are other things happening such as evening pop concerts etc. Be aware that Saturday 30th is trade day and tickets are expensive compared to other days, that is if they sell them to individuals?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you, Ray. I hadn't realised about Trade Day. I've just joined the Club and will buy my tickets on line.
> I've also checked, and don't think there are any concerts on that weekend.
> Chris
Click to expand...


----------

